# New BH



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msfVQj3-Pok

Malachai vom Geistwasser 16mo recieved his BH this weekend under USA Judge Frank Phillips.

I was very proud to bring my boy on the field and very happy with his performance. I do need to work on some things but as we all know training never ends. I feel the bond we share showed and the fact this dog just love to work and enjoys every min of it helps.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

The dog was great. It's been a long time from me doing a BH but has the amount of paces changed?


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Really nice job! Dog looks very happy to be out there!


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations Denise and Malachai :grin: Job well done!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

great work congrats


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Very Nice Denise!


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Very nice dog, congrats. Looking forward to seeing more of him.


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

You've been doing an AWESOME job with Malachai in all 3 phases...CONGRATS again.TS


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

VERY nice job!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Has the amount of paces changed??


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Has the amount of paces changed??


Nope, 10-15 for each change in speed, 40-50 paces out but I don't think many judges count the paces out. 10-15 again for the build up on all the motion exercises. The short leg should be 20 paces with an auto sit 1/2 way on the way back. There should be 30 paces minimum after the sit/down and stand out of motion before the handler turns around. It didn't look like the judge was paying much attention to the number of paces.
The dog had nice attention and heel position and it was only a
BH.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

It really looked nice Denice and may have been the nicest obedience routine of the day!!!! Like I said to you Saturday every ones dog looks great on training video including yours well this ain't a training video and it looks pretty much the same as one of your training videos.


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

wow, bh already! great job!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice work congrats!

You may want to rethink your about turns and switch from the FCI turn to the German about. Not only are you doing a "U" turn instead of a pivot, your dog is cutting the corner with his back end, he does not come all the way about with his rear end then move out of the turn. It's very difficult for a long bodied dog to do this turn correctly, but if the dog doesn't go all the way around in the back it never looks right.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Thomas, I didn't think so. The dog did great handler needs to do it right now so that bad habits won't cause the dog to fail in future competition. I have heard and stand by it that you train the way you will trial. Nice dog.


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone. The rules state that the heeling is 50 paces min. for the fast, slow it is 10-15, short legs are 15 min. 

I forgot to do the left turn after the halt and may have missed a few paces, nerves do get to the best of us. He is a very young dog so we have plenty of time to make things even better. I could not have been prouder of my boy.

As far as the about turns, Kai does do very nice IPO turns but I made the mistake of doing them too wide.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

In the video of your BH, he cut every about rather than coming all the way around with his rear before moving out. Are you saying he normally doesn't do this on the FCI turn? If so, that's great!


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Congrats Denise, very nice routine especially on a young dog. I'm sure it feels good to get that first trial out of the way with him and to do so with such a nice routine must be nice. I've got my BH in a couple of weeks and I am quite confident it won't look as good yours just did . Congrats again and thanks for sharing the video.
Toran


----------



## Mary Buck (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice job with a nice dog. You guys look good together .


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone, and good luck Toran with your BH


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Denise, practice the foot work and step count without the dog. You will be a great team with the start your on but getting YOUR footwork solid before trial time allows you to concentrate on the dog.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

good tips...good topic...thanks for posting...congrats...


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Really nice work Denise. I have enjoyed your training videos showing your development with Kai. Strong work. Now on to SchH1!!


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks again everyone and you are very correct Bob. I did practice without the dog but as you can see not enough. I will be doing ALOT more without the dog so it can be much much better. I did not do all the steps for the recall on purpose, the further I am away from him the faster he comes but he has slammed into me so hard that I did not want to take that risk, need to work on that also. I also need to work on getting my dog off of me a bit, but after thinking about it heeling is only 10 points so need to pick and choose where I want to loose points for the rest of his titles. His position was super so I don't want to loose that just to get him off of me. I am going to just throw the ball to the left and do more left turns.

Still thinking about teaching the german style about turn but if I am correct he does a super IPO about turn.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

found this

http://www.kaltersberg.com/Obedience.htm


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Really nice routine for any dog but especially for such a young dog! It's funny, the better your performance, the pickier the critiques  If you were out there dragging your dog around, I doubt anybody would be mentioning these things!

I have to agree with Susan on the FCI turn. To me, it would be a prettier picture if you did the German about, just based on watching this video and seeing how he finishes so smartly compared to what he does on the FCI turn. 

Congratulations. It was an enjoyable video to watch!

Laura


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks Laura, I appreciate all the pointers and suggestions given. Great point on doing the german style about turn baed on his finishes, he is very fast. I may have to try the german style and see how it goes.


----------

